
When Perl isn't fast enough? - vgy7ujm
https://www.perl.com/article/when-perl-isn-t-fast-enough/
======
txutxu
Perl fan for many years.

Recently developing a systems API. Did a benchmark. A simple response of pong
to an http request. Mojolicious Vs go.

Perl was not fast. By a BIG order of magnitude.

------
onion2k
The only thing you need to know when it comes to optimising code is very
simple: _You can never make code run faster. You can only make it do less._

~~~
creatornator
I think with modern processor architectures there are some edge cases where
you can shuffle calls around, keep the same runtime complexity, but have
things go faster. For example, moving a conditional outside an inner loop
function call to inside the function can cause the entire function to be
loaded into cache, decreasing runtime.

------
vgy7ujm
I have had fun with Go, but I really hope they add something less verbose for
error handling in a future version.

